# Castine installed with pictures



## Ticmxman (Dec 6, 2009)

Well many thanks to all for the tips, Here are the pictures of my installed Jotul Castine. The only problem so far is we regret not doing this sooner.


----------



## cycloxer (Dec 6, 2009)

It's a great stove.


----------



## adrpga498 (Dec 6, 2009)

Awesome looking set_up. Best of luck to you and your new stove.


----------



## szmaine (Dec 6, 2009)

How was that mantle shield constructed?

We need something too and I like the looks of what you have!


----------



## Ticmxman (Dec 6, 2009)

Thanks, I painted the inside of the fireplace with hi-temp paint yesterday, turned out a little more white than I had hoped but at least the stove is no longer setting in a black hole, it is too pretty to not be seen.
Also picture 3 of my heat shield, I'm using a fireplace hood I already had in use with my gas logs and a mantel saver heat shield. I works great the hood basicly just serves a piece of trim for the mantel saver shield that is positioned underneath the hood and held in place by magnets. Both can be removed in seconds.

The hood is similar to this one. The width is adjustable. I have also seen them at Lowes.
http://www.northlineexpress.com/itemdesc.asp?ic=5MN-CABL

The mantel shield. I cut mine to fit the width and cut around the stove pipe. I left the depth as is to aid in getting heat out of the fireplace. I have a temporary blockoff plate installed that needs some improvements.
http://www.northlineexpress.com/itemdesc.asp?ic=5CO-54110


----------



## Corriewf (Dec 6, 2009)

Boy that is one pretty looking insert. Have you named her yet? She won't burn right for ya till you give her a nickname.


----------



## begreen (Dec 6, 2009)

Looks beautiful Ticmxman. You're going to love that stove.


----------



## tickbitty (Dec 6, 2009)

That looks so great!  Just want to curl up in your living room chair!
May I ask what the interior dimensions of your wood trim are?  My hearth is similar looking but I am pretty sure considerably smaller.  If it's NOT smaller I would sure consider doing what you did because it looks great!  
And is your hearth a prefab or is it built in? (on second look I see that it's an extender sitting on top of your flush hearth - so are the front legs on that and the back legs on blocks or something in the fireplace?  Just wondering how you got the stove level.)


----------



## cycloxer (Dec 6, 2009)

The white paint on the fireplace looks great - it really offsets the black stove. It might seem a little bright right now because you are not used to it, but I bet you will grow to like it.


----------



## Ticmxman (Dec 6, 2009)

tickbitty said:
			
		

> That looks so great!  Just want to curl up in your living room chair!
> May I ask what the interior dimensions of your wood trim are?  My hearth is similar looking but I am pretty sure considerably smaller.  If it's NOT smaller I would sure consider doing what you did because it looks great!
> And is your hearth a prefab or is it built in? (on second look I see that it's an extender sitting on top of your flush hearth - so are the front legs on that and the back legs on blocks or something in the fireplace?  Just wondering how you got the stove level.)



The stove is  not raised it is set on the flush hearth and is 1/2 in the fireplace. I had to use the short leg kit and shields to meet the top clearance, I'm barely able to meet the 13''side trim clearance.

All trim is comfortable to touch during 650 degree fires.


----------



## tickbitty (Dec 6, 2009)

Ticmxman said:
			
		

> tickbitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, so, 26" plus 13X2 is 52", and I only have 49.5", plus my trim is 1.5" thick and they say 1" max.... and bottom trim from my mantel is only 39.5" high... which would only put it like 10" over the stove with regular legs.  Does anyone know how much a shield would reduce the trim clearance?  Would it take it down more than half?  Manual doesn't really say.  I suppose if the shields qualify I could do a "picture frame" type installation with shields on all three sides, like someone pictured last night.

THanks Ticxman this is very thought provoking!


----------



## btj1031 (Dec 6, 2009)

Beautiful.  One of the nicer Castine installs I have seen on this here Hearth.com.  Nice job, enjoy it.


----------



## thinkxingu (Dec 6, 2009)

That looks real nice--enjoy!

S


----------



## Valhalla (Dec 7, 2009)

Real nice! A very smart energy move. 

Hope your wife is as pleased as you are. 

Burn wisely and enjoy it!


----------



## tfdchief (Dec 7, 2009)

Absolutely gorgeous! You all with new stoves and inserts make me want to replace my old "Betsy" but then we kind of have a long love affair.


----------



## westkywood (Dec 7, 2009)

Looks great. The dog prefers the sunlight over the stove........


----------



## Ticmxman (Dec 7, 2009)

yep lucy has a pretty good coat, maybe she needs her vitamin D


----------



## woodracerx (Dec 7, 2009)

Looks great enjoy


----------



## Wet1 (Dec 7, 2009)

Looks great!  The F400 is one of the nicest looking stoves on the market (IMO).


----------



## firefighterjake (Dec 7, 2009)

Wow . . . fantastic looking install. I really like this one.


----------

